# Blue Marlin with Captain Jon Pinney 5-31-2010



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Ran the "Donny D" out of Orange Beach Yesterday for Dow and his friend Bert From Memphis. The guys brought their wives and young kids along for their first bluewater trolling trip. The kids ages ranged from about 4 years old to 10years old. 

About 9:20am we hung this Marlin on the flat line. Bert wired his first Blue Marlin and Dow caught his first Blue Marlin during this trip. It could not have been a better time to catch one with the kids on board. The fish gave everyone a great show jumping 25-30 times during the 40 minute fight. Got a good release on her after a few pictures along the side of the boat. I bet those kids will remember that fish the rest of their lives. The entire time they were chanting " Get Him Dad!!" while Dow struggled to fight the fish. 

We have a video that was filmed by one of the 10 year old kids from the tower that is being edited and we will have it soon. It shows most of the impressive jumps from 10 feet behind the boat to 300 yards behind the boat.

Later in the afternoon we iced a wahoo and a couple nice dolphin to put some meat in the box before coming back home.


----------



## Will2fish (Jul 13, 2009)

awesome trip im sure the little ones were exited


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

nice to see there is still fish to be caught out there. Good job.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Very cool, Jon is the guy to fish with for everything from flounder to billfish.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

AWESOME!!!


----------

